# Screaming Green



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

Has anyone used Screaming Green? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have and my thoughts are it is an excellent product. Economical and effective.


----------



## Butleraudio (Nov 13, 2018)

Just put down 10lbs... nice dark green. Look for Nutrients Plus on net. They offer free sample.


----------



## Butleraudio (Nov 13, 2018)

Part of my yard last week. Put down SG 3/13


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I've got the free sample they sent out last season that I plan to put down once I get more green up. I've heard really good things about it.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I got the free sample last year and threw it down and it worked great.

I planned on using it a lot this year, then i found out the closest SiteOne or Ewing that has any bags are 5 hours away. I like their fertilizer but im not driving 10 hours for it. Luckily this forced me to look again locally and found a local Farm Ag store that sells a ton of ferts, organic or otherwise for a reasonable price so ill be trying those this year.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I can't seem to find any site one in my area that carries Screamin' Green. I really wanted to get my hands on it this year but it seems that it's not going to happen.

Does anyone have any experience with other fertilizers with the same synthetic/organic make up with similar NPK?

Kinda bummed. I was hoping for Carbon X or screamin green but it doesn't seem like it's going to happen any time soon.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@Scagfreedom48z+ Have you looked at GreenTRX? If you have a local Ewing Irrigation they might have some. It's 16-1-2-17s-3-fe and has pretty good reviews.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ Have you looked at GreenTRX? If you have a local Ewing Irrigation they might have some. It's 16-1-2-17s-3-fe and has pretty good reviews.


Thank you. Is Ewing the only one that carries it? I don't have Ewing's in my area.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> > @Scagfreedom48z+ Have you looked at GreenTRX? If you have a local Ewing Irrigation they might have some. It's 16-1-2-17s-3-fe and has pretty good reviews.
> ...


There others too.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I live up in Massachusetts and it seems like we don't have any of these stores around. I've seen Espoma around though. Any feedback on espoma?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes I put some down last year and for me at the time it was just ok. I spoke with the folks a screaming Green and they have been awesome. They were shocked I didn't like it but to popularity in this area. I reminded the rep about our conversation last year and he is sending out 4 bags to try again on them.

Needless to say great customer service!!


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I can't seem to find any site one in my area that carries Screamin' Green. I really wanted to get my hands on it this year but it seems that it's not going to happen.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with other fertilizers with the same synthetic/organic make up with similar NPK?
> 
> Kinda bummed. I was hoping for Carbon X or screamin green but it doesn't seem like it's going to happen any time soon.


That stinks. I was going to try the Dartmouth and Raynham Site One's and figured I could just pick it up there.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

massgrass said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > I can't seem to find any site one in my area that carries Screamin' Green. I really wanted to get my hands on it this year but it seems that it's not going to happen.
> ...


Yeah. Raynham store is 15 mins away from me and when I asked them about Screamin' Green, they looked at me like I had 10 heads. I had to give them the item # to look it up. They obviously didn't have it nor did the Stoughton store. They have Espoma but for $50 a bag, no thanks. They rake you over the coals if you don't have an account it seems. I've reached out to Clarus to see if they can offer any helps. Siteone won't order it in unless it's a massive order. They don't want to get stuck with the freight.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I like Screamin' Green a lot.

@Scagfreedom48z+, I think Chris LI has used Espoma.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Green said:


> I like Screamin' Green a lot.
> 
> @Scagfreedom48z+, I think Chris LI has used Espoma.


Getting my hands on Screamin' green certainly hasn't been easy


----------



## GHTech (Mar 15, 2021)

Just picked up a 50 lb bag of Screamin' Green from Ewing in the San Fernando Valley (So. Cal) for $22 plus tax.


----------

